

Chrome OS official build download? - est
http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux-chromeos/

======
ynniv
chrome-linux.zip contains a 532MB executable called "chrome". My guess is that
this is the entire OS outside the kernel compiled into a single executable
(there are a couple of libs, likely these internally rely on the library
mechanism).

To use this you would need to create a disk image with a bootloader (grub),
add an appropriate linux kernel (drivers?), and configure the kernel to launch
"chrome" instead of initd. You might be able to cheat by starting with one of
the unofficial disk images floating around the net and copying these more
official looking files into it.

~~~
est
After my investigation, it turned to be a debug version of Chromium-for-
ChromeOS. If you open it with a hex editor you can see a ELF mark at the
beginning.

------
est
from solidot (Slashdot in Chinese)

<http://linux.solidot.org/linux/09/10/13/0921225.shtml>

via Chinese Ubuntu forum

[http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=231866](http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=231866)

Screenshot by a blogger:

<http://li2z.cn/2009/10/13/chrome-os/>

------
ryandvm
No. It's a build of Chromium _for_ Chrome OS.

(Chromium is the open source version of Google Chrome, Google's web browser.)

------
luigi
Here are the screenshots. It's available as a .deb, and right now looks like a
web browser trying to be a desktop manager:

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/chromeos-pictures-
google....](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/chromeos-pictures-google.html)

~~~
figital
I was hoping Mozilla would get around to this first as the XUL/desktop concept
had been sitting dormant for quite awhile: <http://robin.sourceforge.net>

I suspect Google will put more attention into the usability (easy
programmability) of a data-driven desktop shell.

------
e1ven
These are links to the Chromium project, which is the open source version of
the Google Chrome Web Browser. These builds run on Linux.

Am I missing something?

~~~
est
Yes, Chrome browser for Linux is:

    
    
        http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux/
    

And Chrome OS's URL is

    
    
        http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux-chromeos/
    

A screenshot shows the string "Chrome OS" on a tab:

[http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=80451&mo...](http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=80451&mode=view/2.JPG)

~~~
e1ven
I suppose I'll have to download and install to be sure, but it really looks
like a version of the Chrome Browser, which is designed to run on the new
Chrome OS.

That said, looking at the Screenshot, I can see some "OS" like features, such
as the clock, or maybe a button in the browser which launches other
applications..

I think I see why they're calling the OS Chrome. It's not that they're re-
using the name, they're just adding basic windowing and app launching to the
Chrome Browser.

If you ran it "Chromeless" (Ie, without the Gnome dock, etc), you could use
this as a.. Sort-of OS.

That's very much not what I had imagined for a "Chrome OS", which would be
much more like the fake demo video we say on Techcrunch a few weeks ago, but
this would be a very Easy project to put together.

------
natemartin
I saw this yesterday. It certainly seems official. I've got no idea how to get
it booted in virtualbox though.

------
cbz
seems like chromium team removed it intentionally.

